# Maytag Fridge MTB2156geb evaporator fan wiring problem



## Dennit1 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am replacing the evaporator fan in the freezer. The original motor ( panasonic udqrc02mgl ) has 2 wires blue and white. The replacement (panasonic udqr002mb ) has a 4 wire female connector. I do not have a pigtail for this. What should be the proper terminal placement for the wires ?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

return it, its the wrong motor


----------



## westsideguy (Mar 14, 2011)

I have the same issue. The original fan was changed by a repairman in the past (under warranty). I believe he put the wrong motor on and cut the original wiring harness off to make the "new" one work. I'm now trying to put the correct fan back on (UDQR002MB) but am not sure how to wire it because the plug from the wiring harness is now incorrect. Can you tell me which terminals the blue and orange wires should attach to?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

post model# and part# you are trying to put on


----------



## westsideguy (Mar 14, 2011)

Actually, I got it figured out. It looks like I was looking at the wrong fan in the first place. Thanks to your info, I located the correct part number for my fridge and installed it last night. Unfortunately, it is the Panasonic (#UDQR002MB), so I'm anticipating another failure in the future.


----------

